# Angelwar Trilogy Cover Reveal



## Gonk the Insane (Aug 8, 2017)

My debut novel, _Angel's Truth_, will be released later this month. It's the first volume in the _Angelwar _trilogy, which will be coming out over the next couple of months. The trilogy has a set of themed covers designed by the brilliant Tom Edwards, and I thought it would be nice to show them here first, with all three together.

Book 1: Release Date - 26th August (now available for kindle pre-order: US, UK)







Book 2: Release Date - 23rd September





Book 3: Release Date - 16th October


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 8, 2017)

like the cover, sort of thing I could imagine seeing on both slate and a leather cover.

BTW - cracking surname there!


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks good. And an excellent example of how the right lettering makes it looks so much more professional.


----------



## Dan Jones (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations!

Very impressive designs, Gonk, I really like them. Did you have a hand in the design or give the artist carte blanche? Covers this good deserve paperbacks, though - I presume there will be hard copies released, too?


----------



## The Big Peat (Aug 8, 2017)

Pre-ordered.

Please say Grimmelhaus is your actual last name.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 8, 2017)

Excellent covers - hope you do well with these.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 8, 2017)

They look great Gonk! best of luck. I look forward to giving them a try


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Aug 8, 2017)

Dan Jones said:


> Did you have a hand in the design or give the artist carte blanche?


Well, the idea for the overall look of the three covers was mine, but Tom liked the concept and really ran with it. He did a wonderful job and they look better than they did in my mind's eye, which shows just how good he is.


Dan Jones said:


> Covers this good deserve paperbacks, though - I presume there will be hard copies released, too?


Thanks, Dan, I forgot to mention that. All three volumes will be coming out in paperback on Amazon via Createspace. They should appear on/around the relevant release dates (sadly you can't set up paperbacks for pre-order with Amazon) and they do, if I may say so, look even better - there's a couple of additional thematic motifs across the three books on the spine and back. My first proof copy of Book 2  arrived today (book 1's finalised) and I keep staring at it instead of working!



The Big Peat said:


> Please say Grimmelhaus is your actual last name.


Um. Yeah. Totally. Honest.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice!


----------

